# 4 jewels



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater*

Het Stabat Mater van Pergolesi door Concerto Köln o.l.v. Peter Dijkstra m.m.v. sopraan Johannette Zomer en countertenor Maarten Engeltjes.

Opname 25 maart 2012, Grote Zaal van het Concertgebouw in Amsterdam.

Fantastic!






3 more jewels in comments


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

* Hélène Grimaud - Beethoven - Piano Sonata Nº31 Op110*

Youtube comment
This piano sonata is Beethoven doing what he does best: walking us into the darkest of depressions, and then showing us the way out "poi a poi di nuovo vivente." To my ear, Grimaud's performance here more than does this magnificent piece justice. What a treasure.﻿

I think she plays beautifully


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Dvořák - Song to the moon - Renée Fleming (Soprano)*

Jiri Belohlavek (Conductor)
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Last night at the Proms 2010 
London Royal Albert Hall...

What a beautiful song! And shi sings it well


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Strawinsky: Scherzo fantastique*

hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) ∙
Paavo Järvi, Dirigent ∙

Alte Oper Frankfurt, 14. Dezember 2012 ∙

I really enjoy this strange colourfull little piece!
Great presentation


----------

